# مشكلة بايميل الياهو



## al safer_3 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*عندي مشكلة على ايميل الياهو اللغة اتغيرت من العربي الى الهيلوغريفي ولا اعرف اعادتها للعربية ​*
*ارجو الافادة ممن له العلم بذلك ​*


----------



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2006)

هم هم 


طيب والبالتوك يا السفير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

al safer_3 قال:


> *عندي مشكلة على ايميل الياهو اللغة اتغيرت من العربي الى الهيلوغريفي ولا اعرف اعادتها للعربية ​*
> *ارجو الافادة ممن له العلم بذلك ​*




طيب حدد الاول أنت تقصد الصفحات ولا الماسنجر؟
على العموم الصفحات علاجها كالتالى
أفتحها عادى
وبعدين أختر
view-----------encoding-------------arabic (windows)
هتلاقي اللغة رجعت تانى
وربنا يباركك


----------



## كارول عبد ربه (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ازا اللغة باليميل البيتا ما في له حل اما إذا بلأديم بتحوتview encoding arabic(windows)


----------



## mr.hima (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*حل*

حل أكيد بإذن المسيح هينفع.....​على فكرة الحل دة مش من إبتكارى ولا حاجة دة لاقيتة فى إحدى المواقع
ابدأ - START
تشغيل - Run
ثم اكتب 
regedit
ثم 
OK
تفتح معك ناذفة محرر التسجيل - Registry editor
في شريط الاوامر
تحرير - Edit
ثم 
بحث - Find
ثم اكتب القيمة
C_28591.NLS
وابحث عنها واحذفها 
ثم ابحث عنها مره اخرى وأحذفها
وقم بتسجيل الخروج من النظام او اعادة تشغيل الجهاز​

سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح مخلصى​


----------



## mr.hima (5 ديسمبر 2006)

_أسف على التكرار:dance:  ....بس يعلم ربنا عن غير قصد لأن لقيت نفس الحل معروض فى الرابط​​_http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11784


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*يوجد حل تانى اسها*

افتح الصفحة المعتادة بتاعت الياهو الى منضاف عاليها الاصدقاء عندك  
             وهات كلمة اسمها :-     
                                         ( messenger )
وبعدين هتختار منها :- 
                                    ( privacy optons ) 
وبعدين تجيب  :- 
                                        ( appearance)
 وبعدين تختار :- 
                                           ( yahoo id )   وبعدين حط عاليها نقطة  
واخيرا اوك:-  وبعدين دوس اوك 


يارب اكون ادرت اوصل الفكرة يا اخى العزيز   


 يا رجالة مش عاوز حد يتريق على اسمى الخواجة دة مش معناة انى اجنبى انا مصرى وحتى انا لو اجنبى اية المشكلة مالهم الاجانب انا بفتخر ان اسمى بيتر الخواجة دة مش اسمى الحقيقى اة انا اسمى الحقيقى بيتر مفيش فية الخواجة بس لقب دة الناس طلعتو عاليا بحكم شغلى غير كدة الى هيتريق ولا يقول انا المصرى مش الخواجة هزعل منى  وهيزعل منى والكلام موجة لكل الزملاء الاعزاء الى فى المنتدا اوكـ مش عاوزين نخصر بعضنا يا شباب  ...................


----------



## mr.hima (6 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا عارف أنك تقصدنى طبعا .​أنا لم أقصد توجية أهانة لك من أى نوع ....طب أنا عارف أن كلمة خواجة مفهاش حاجة بس علشان المسلمين بيعتبرونا بسبب بعض الكلمات اللى زى كدة أن أحنا مش أصحاب الارض وأن احنا زى ما يكون جاييب من كوكب تانى ...لكن بعتزر ليك وأذا كانت الكلمة دة مزعلاك و أنا مقدرش على زعل حد فى المنتدى دة  همسحها خالص..... 
وياريت تكون الفكرة وصلت بعتزرلك وبعتزر للجميع​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*المسلمين ملهمش انهم يقولو*

طبعن اخى العزيز المسلمين نحن نعلم انهم كذبة ومنفقين 
جين بعد ولدت المسيح يغير قصص الانبياء كلهم وعيزنا نصدقهم 
انك حقن يا الهى حين قلت سياتى انبياء كذبة فلا تصدقوهم 
اسم الخواجة لو واحد يعرف معناة الحقيقى كان الكل سما نفسو الخواجة 
انا بفتخر ان اسمى بيتر الخواجة
وبعدين غير كدة ان شالة يدنهم يحلفو ان الماء هتجمد محدش هيصدقهم دول ولا حاجة يا اخى العزيز نحن اصحاب الارض حقا كما ذكرت بكلامك الجميل 
اخى العزيز ياريت مكنش سببتلك اى نوع من الاحراج بكلامى احنا ولاد معمودية واحدة 
مش هنسيب ايد بعض ابدا  
المسلمين دول ولا حاجة 
ولو عندهم دم يخرجو برة منتدا الكنيسة العربية 
منتدا الكنيسة لاولد الرب يسوع المسيح الناصرى 
ولمن تطهر بماء المعمودية فقط نحن هنا لنخدم بعضنا البعض 
انما هما ليش داخلين يتمسحو فينا  
لاننا طاهرين متخلصين من الخطية
ودة الحقيقة الى مش عاوزين يعترفو بيها

                                  اسف ليك مرة تانية


----------



## mr.hima (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> طبعن اخى العزيز المسلمين نحن نعلم انهم كذبة ومنفقين
> جين بعد ولدت المسيح يغير قصص الانبياء كلهم وعيزنا نصدقهم
> انك حقن يا الهى حين قلت سياتى انبياء كذبة فلا تصدقوهم
> اسم الخواجة لو واحد يعرف معناة الحقيقى كان الكل سما نفسو الخواجة
> ...


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​_*شكرا على كلامك الجميل وردك الزوق جددددااااا*_​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انا تحت امرك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------

